# How could someone be stupid enough to let the "Snowboard.com" URL go to shit?



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

does porn.com exist?


----------



## Irish2685 (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm not getting a 404. It brings me to a login page for some "Malambi Fleet Managaer" thing...


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

That is surprising. I'm sure the name is worth a good bit and that is why he is holding onto it. I'm sure it would take a pretty penny to buy.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

that site has been a fucking crap pile for almost 3 years now, and it was going down hill long before that. burry the fucker or let someone willing to work on it take it over.


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

ill throw down $5


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Ezkimo said:


> ill throw down $5


No shit, though...that name is worth a boatload of money. I lost a domain name a couple of years ago which was more popular than I realized, but nowhere near so as snowboard.com...the company who acquired it wouldn't even begin talking to me unless I was willing to pony up nearly a thousand dollars. Snowboard.com is some douchebag's golden ticket. And he's probably too stupid to realize it.

.


----------



## Jameus (Jan 20, 2010)

Whois link

Don't know who the guy is that owns it.. but he's located in Whistler. Perhaps somebody up there has some business plans for it but it sure is wasting away atm


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Rick, the owner got something like a six figure offer for the domain name several years ago. Back in it's hey day. I think it was Burton, but it could have been any of the big boys. He held out thinking he had the golden parachute and would get a lot more for it if they developed the forum etc...

Of course reality hit, bottom fell out of the economy and last I heard he was lucky to get a 4 figure offer. I'm sure that is still rubbing him the wrong way and he probably thinks there is a six figure offer out there somewhere. I think bills are going to get paid and the site will come back before he loses control of it. Just a guess. It'd be nice if it would just die, but the damn thing is like Rasputin.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Rick, the owner got something like a six figure offer for the domain name several years ago. Back in it's hey day. I think it was Burton, but it could have been any of the big boys. He held out thinking he had the golden parachute and would get a lot more for it if they developed the forum etc...
> 
> Of course reality hit, bottom fell out of the economy and last I heard he was lucky to get a 4 figure offer. I'm sure that is still rubbing him the wrong way and he probably thinks there is a six figure offer out there somewhere. I think bills are going to get paid and the site will come back before he loses control of it. Just a guess. It'd be nice if it would just die, but the damn thing is like Rasputin.


Well, that kind of explains the nasty attitude I got when I asked why the site was so dead! Seems like a few friends were trying to keep it alive, but any new visitor would have thought they stumbled into a private bachelor party. Def not a way to attract traffic...the site was probably blocked by search engine porn filters.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well to let you know, I don't think anyone on that site personally knows rick. Maybe tooscoops or steveduh, but those would be the only ones I can think of. Lakia is just being himself...


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Holy shit...I haven't heard those names for years....I personally stopped bothering around 4years ago.....too much retarded drama.....this site blows the doors off the lame-o snowboard.com......


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

that site was like a club... and if you werent part of the club, you got flamed to high heaven


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Steezydoesit said:


> that site was like a club... and if you werent part of the club, you got flamed to high heaven


That's when people stopped joining because the flamers on the site ruined the forum...it stopped being about snowboarding and more like a flamer community. Then the vids started freezing and the thing went to hell. The guy pretty much invented Myspace and YouTube for snowboarders before myspace and youtube. How do you fuck that up?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Extremo said:


> That's when people stopped joining because the flamers on the site ruined the forum...it stopped being about snowboarding and more like a flamer community. Then the vids started freezing and the thing went to hell. The guy pretty much invented Myspace and YouTube for snowboarders before myspace and youtube. How do you fuck that up?


It's easy to fuck it up when all you do is copious amounts of blow and buy resort town hookers.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's easy to fuck it up when all you do is copious amounts of blow and buy resort town hookers.


I guess I'm on a crash course then...

Crap!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Holy fucking thread digger spam! How cute another social networking site that caters to a niche market.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I could delete the post, but first I want to see how much abuse our members can generate.
:bowdown:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm sure I can dish out abuse on a level most can't contain.


----------

